# Tropica Aquarium Plants



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

Tropica knows how to do plants. We were very happy to be become an official dealer for Tropica and this, our third order is by far the nicest. We received over 130 of the 1-2-Grow tissue cultured tubs with a high percentage of the rarer species including Utricularia graminfolia, Micranthemum 'Monte Carlo, Alternathera reineckii Mini, Eleocharis acicularlis Mini, Marsilea hirsuta and crenata, Pogostemon erectus, newly reclassified Rotala 'Bonsai' to name just a few. We received a great price from Tropica this shipment and have the 1-2-Grow tubs on sale for *$9.88 each*

We also received a number of mosses including Fissdens fontanus, Willow Moss, Flame moss etc.

The potted stuff is awesome as well with almost 200 of Tropica's excellent selection of all types including lots of dwarf hairgrass, Staurogyne repens, Hemianthus micranthemoides, Nymphoides hydrophilla Taiwan, Echinodorus Red Diamond, Echinodorus Reni and many more. The potted range from $9.99 to $19.99 and as always buy three or more get 10 % off



















http://www.menageriepetshop.com/blog/

Youtube

Check out our new website. The plant lists are going to be posted soon!


----------



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

This weekend only we are offering the Tropica 1-2-Grow! tissue cultured plants @ 3 for $25. There is an awesome selection at the moment. Good time to take advantage of the rarer species while they are priced so well.


----------

